

Craigslist testing new design? - eam
http://fresno.craigslist.org/

======
retroafroman
Yeah, I noticed that this morning on the Charlotte, NC homepage as well. I
googled a bit, and didn't see any news on it (I figured a Craigslist redesign
would be pretty big news). Glad to see someone else is seeing this, too.

------
pinksoda
They've been messing with site design for a month or two. I think they are
doing some A/B testing, I've seen several different designs but then it's back
to the normal design when I check later.

